# Environmentally Friendly Finishing Products?



## Dryad (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm setting up my own shop, and I want to be able to move away from using the typical stains & finishing products I've been using towards something that is environmentally friendly. However, I'm concerned about what the quality of those items would be like.. I'm assuming water-based stains as opposed to oil, and wax finishes, etc.? I have very little experiences with materials other than oil-based finishes, solvent-based laquers & polyurethanes. What I want to know, are there any recommendations out there on stain/dye/topcoat product lines that can be used with good results in a shop?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this is a great topic, Dryad. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

I;ve used Tried&True products and also here's a link to a local outfit called Environmental Home Center; I guess their new name is ecohaus

Check out the finishes they carry located toward the bottom of the page under "Interior stains & clear finishes."


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Shellac is very eco-friendly. You eat some every time you take coated pharmaceuticals, fancy chocolates. Alcohol is the only solvent.

The water-borne finishes are sure to be more friendly than lacquer, or oil-based products which utilize drying agents.
You should look over Jeff Jewitt's website, as well as Target Coatings. I swear by the Oxford Ultima spray acyrlic lacquer. So much less toxic and fuel-air bomb scary than shooting Magnalac, Deft, etc.


----------



## Dryad (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for the information and greetings. I went to the websites mentioned, and they gave me a wealth of info that will give me a good place to start with products to try. I'll experiment with them over the next few months, and will post on here how they worked for me. Thanks again!

Meagan


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

I use a product called Livos oil. It's completely made from plants and from what I know it is the only oil finish that is approved by green peace. They make a range of different product that are all compatible. they make oils with stains in them if you want to stain a piece. The product is generally used for floors, but I have been using it for 2 years now and it works great. The only thing is that it takes time to build it up. You have to get like 8 coats on to get a really nice sheen, and you have to wait eight hours in between coats.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--and by the way, thanks for the information on Livos Oil Kaleo!

I checked their website and found that they have a supplier up in my neck of the woods here….
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------

